# General > Politics >  FRacking and donations to SNP

## rob murray

*Environmental campaigners and oppositionpoliticians have raised concerns about more than £27,000 donated to theScottish National Party by a drilling company that could benefit if the currentmoratorium on fracking was to end.* Adecision on the fracking future in Scotland  has been agreed by SNP government not to  be taken before a health assessment and apublic consultation, unlikely to end until after next Mays Holyrood elections
Fracking company, Hydracrat Limited, based in Motherwell, donated £17,500to the SNP, as well as £3,750to Neil Gray,SNP MP for Airdrie and Shotts, according to the Electoral Commission.Hydracrat lists its principal activity as test drilling and boring.The company currently works extensively in renewables and mineral explorationbut envisages opportunities for groundwater monitoring if shale gas explorationwere to get the go-ahead in Scotland.
Scottish Green MSP Patrick Harvie said that accepting donations from the drillingcompany undermined the SNPs environmental message. Accepting donations from acompany involved in fossil fuel extraction underlines the SNPsmore-of-everything approach to energy when what is urgently needed is a clearshift towards clean technology, the Green co-convenor said.*Voters who want a greenerScotland would be entitled to question the credibility of a party takingdonations from firms at odds with this agenda*

----------


## BetterTogether

Oh aye that's a new one I guess we can expect a slight change from our government in the not too distant future

----------


## davth

fracking heck, is there any end to the fracking corruption in this fracking SNP government

----------


## rob murray

> Oh aye that's a new one I guess we can expect a slight change from our government in the not too distant future


We dont have a cohernt energy policy / strategy at Scotttish or UK level, anyway fracking will create jobs and raise money / taxes, plug the hole being left behind with North Sea oil demise, ( personally Im in favour of renewables : wave / tidal ) taking money from a fracking player is not on, given the contenciousness behind the process but the likelihhood is somewhere in Scotland ( as needs must ) we will see fracking at some stage, so wheres government impartiality then, are we seeing a sham moratorium, just as we got a sham consultation on the formation of a single police force  ?? Sneaky stuff going on

----------


## rob murray

> fracking heck, is there any end to the fracking corruption in this fracking SNP government


Id call it double standards, publically acknowledge that fracking has to be looked at hence a moratorium, and privately take money from frackers, double standards at best : its widely reported and known that during the so called  moratorium period sturgeon has been having talks with INEOS ( the people who own the Grangemouth refinery )  qoute  “What they’ve said to us ( INEOS )  is they’re not against fracking. But what they do need to do is get comfortable with whether they’re happy with the risks of fracking. “They want to spend a couple of years understanding it in more detail.  “We don’t need to do any fracking for the next couple of years. What we’d like to do is just drill a couple of holes … and just find out what’s down there.”  the Scottish Government announced a moratorium on fracking last year amid growing environmental and safety concerns.

Its nowt to do with the government, it should be the people in areas where fracking is targeted at, who will be exposed to risks, that have the ultimate say....why dont they hold a referendum on this ?? 



















d

----------

